# National Haunters Convention in Valley Forge



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*i.m going*

I'll be there from sat to sunday, this is my first time going. I am so excited. I also would like to hear from someone that has gone in the past to let me know what to expect from this convention.


----------



## ice111302 (Apr 15, 2008)

the mrs and i went last year...we had a blast..all the venders and the classes that you can attend were great..not to mention some of the nicest people that we've met yet....don't forget about the costume ball thats a great time as well highly recomend going it's well worth it..unfotunatly the mrs and i are not going to be able to go after all this year..but there is allways next year thuogh...go you will not regrete it..you will find alot of good buys,great ideas and advice from others that do the same things we all do...


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can just pay the $25 at the door to get in just to see the vendors?....It's suppose to be a nice day tommorrow and would make a good day to drive up to see the vendor stuff and maybe buy a few things.....ZR


----------



## ice111302 (Apr 15, 2008)

as far as i know that would be a yes you can..we met many that just walked in for the day...enjoy...


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm headed up there. Passed on getting a table this year. Looks like I missed out big time


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

If anyone is planning on going today, CHECK around local stores for the $15.00 OFF DISCOUNT certificate, or ask when you register if they'll give you a pass for the discount. We picked ours up at THe Comic Store in Lancaster. They had the coupons in the gift bag you got AFTER you register, which didn't make a whole lotta sense to me... but $15.00 off the $25 admission is the way to go.
We enjoyed it, only spent the day so didn't get to the dress ball or other activities. Seemed lightly attended, but it was a beautiful day out - great weather to do lots of things outside around the house rather than going to a haunt convention...


----------



## midnitedrivein (Jul 18, 2009)

I need some pics and first hand reports, bad!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

We had a great time this weekend at the Hauntcast booth. Scream out to my man Chris Baker as well as Shellhawk and Denhaunt. You guys rock and I had a great time. 

Thanks also to all the fans who stopped by and said hi. We appreciate the love and support. Stay scary!


----------



## ncstage (Feb 21, 2013)

Has anyone taken the Haunt tours on Friday nights of this convention? The price seems high compared toother events and wondered about your experience. Thanks!


----------

